# Can you say CRAPPIE?



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually don't chase these plate shaped fishies but Sat was the day. Three of us put 30 in the live-well along with 1 Wiper to replenish the freezer. The finder was blacking out with schools of fish and and the size of these guys is amazing, nice shoulders on them too. They were all males and completely spawned out. skeet.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice! Any pics for us Skeet?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I took a couple pics on my cell phone but I'm not smart enough to figure out how to send them to my computer. Suggestions?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You can text/send the pictures to your e-mail, then save the pics from your e-mail to your computer and then post them here. There may be an easier way, but that's how I do it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

not to hijack anything, but how long do the crappies usually spawn?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WTG skeet4l. I know without pics you put them fish in the boat. Hopefully we'll be able to really learn Willard like we know our favorite body of water. 

It's put'n time on the water as far as we're concerned (3Ps) and working it and learning it yourself...tips are nice but it's up to the angler as we see it. We're learning and glad you and your Dad (I believe was with you on Saturday) did really well....them CRAPPIE are at the top of our dinner menu slightly behind Walleye and Perch. Matter-O-Fact for dinner tomorrow night it'll be Willard K2 beer batter Crappie, cole slaw and shrimp (store bought Gortons) for us. :EAT: :EAT:

PS most likely will hit Willard on Friday and possibly Saturday depending on Mother Nature and if I get the side curtains for the inclement weather cover...DuFort took the money out of the piggy bank so just waiting for them to arrive. :wink: :wink:


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Nice work Skeet, glad to hear you slayed em out there. The 2 we caught weren't huge but they were chunky healthy fish, I'm sure you got some monsters though! Nice to know these fish have such potential in this body of water. Was down at Angler's Den yesterday and they had a nice big chunk of a perch on the wall that was caught outta Willard. It was a healthy one thats for sure. You should shoot me those pics to my cell phone. Later. All the best and tight lines!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I figured out how to send a pic from the camera, here you go.








Wow, that pic is huge. Looks like I still have some figurin to do.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

That is awesome Skeet, nice mess of fish there! Thanks for throwing the pic on there.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Like I stated you're one angler who doesn't have to post pics...NICE JOB with a very healthy crop without a doubt...man wish we had your touch for Willard Crappie and Walleye...but amount of time we're spending on Willard we'll learn...appreciate all you do to keep us all interested and using the 3Ps while expanding our fish'n to Willard... :wink: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw, that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Some may wonder what's with the net full of fish in the boat. I prefer to keep them alive as long as possible and then pull them all out of the livewell (just prior to heading for home) to clip a gill or two to bleed them out. I'll then drain all water and fill again for the trip home. It definitely makes a big difference in the quality of the meat.


----------

